# RAAF Amberley Heritage Centre



## Wildcat (Jan 19, 2014)

Checked out the aviation heritage centre at RAAF base Amberley today, and boy what a fantastic little museum! The museum is situated on an active RAAF so its only open one Sunday every month, entry is via shuttle buses which also give a small tour of the base pointing out some of the historical buildings and facilities. If any one gets the chance I highly recommend a visit. Admission is FREE!
First up is a CAC Sabre which had a dogfight with high tension wires!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 19, 2014)

There were also a number of visiting aircraft on hand which was a nice surprise, including this SAAF T-6.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2014)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Liking it!!! It's only a flesh wound on the 86.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2014)

This great looking T-28 was also another visitor (one of four Trojan's in attendance).


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 20, 2014)

The museum's Huey.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 20, 2014)

SAAF still use T-6's?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 20, 2014)

Great pics Andy.
Jim, the SAAF retired their T-6's some years ago, but they were still in use in the mid 1980's as far as I recall. Presumably that one (actually a Harvard) is privately owned.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. Up next is the absolutely awesome A-20


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2014)

Canberra bomber as used by the RAAF in Vietnam.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh my Andy, what a corker of a day out that would have been, It's a pity this country is so big, it's a long drive up to Bris, last time I did it, 14 hours non-stop. Great pics old chap, look forward to more.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2014)

Great stuff Andy. Never knew the A-20 still retained the original nose entry hatch.


----------



## Angels one-five (Jan 22, 2014)

That A20 looks fantastic. You would not want to be on the receiving end of that nose!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2014)

Great pics Andy, thanks for sharing man.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2014)

Nice shots Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2014)

Great pis Andy and you can't beat that admission price.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree, great shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for looking in guys, next is a Caribou.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 27, 2014)

One of two F-111's at the museum. RAAF Amberley was the home of the F-111 when in service. Pics aren't great but it was hard to shoot such a large aircraft in the confined space of the hanger.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 27, 2014)

nice Andy!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2014)

Good stuff Andy.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2014)

Good shots Andy!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

What a nice collection, great shots!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving it Andy.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! Up next is Trojan #2.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 30, 2014)

GAF built Mirage III. Still the best looking jet to serve in the RAAF IMO.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 30, 2014)

I had no idea you guys had used them, very cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice shots Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks boys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2014)

Excellent shots Andy!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2014)

Second F-111 and cockpit display.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 1, 2014)

Bell 47.


----------



## Ian Warren (Feb 1, 2014)

Great photo's , we have a RAAF Canberra at the Wigram air force museum here in Christchurch, I guess the only connection was the fact the RNZAF operated a grand total of 11 of the between 1959 to 1970 , A84-240 appears in the very same scheme, they flew here in very carefully due to specific structural reasons back in 1979 I recall.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2014)

Good shots Andy!


----------

